
China killing religious, ethnic minorities, harvesting their organs, UN is told - deogeo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-religious-ethnic-minorities-uighur-muslim-harvest-organs-un-human-rights-a9117911.html
======
frittig
I hear a lot about the prisoner organ harvesting in China, but something seems
off. There are more that 1m prisoners in China. About 7,000 people on the
organ donor list die each year. I would think that if the organ harvesting was
as real as the news makes it seem, it would be common for people on the donor
list to go to China and get the surgery. I am pretty confident that using the
dark web and Bitcoin I could buy drugs, wives, weapons and other illegal
products. Yet I can't see how to buy organs. My guess is because the organ
harvesting is much less common than the news makes it appear.

(PS, just in case someone reads this wrong, I don't think it is good that
China does any amount of forced organ harvesting.)

~~~
bobthepanda
I would imagine that people requiring pretty much urgent organ transplants, or
those who are recovering from transplants, would not be fit to fly. If you
need to spend an extended amount of time in a foreign country, that is
probably quite hard to juggle with existing obligations like family and job.

------
andyreed
If fully true, how terrible. If only partially true (or partially accurate),
still terrible and confusing to know how to respond.

~~~
luckylion
My money is on "partially true". China is killing lots of people, be they Han
or not, religious or not. So it's "technically correct", but saying it as if
they exclusively targeted minorities is misleading.

------
basicplus2
Perhaps legislation needs to be passed so people found having gone to China
for organ transpants would be charged with murder

~~~
diffeomorphism
Supposedly they would need the organ transplant to stay alive. Saying that
they should have the common decency to just die already without bothering us
or China and labeling them "murderers" (instead of China) strikes me as
incredibly tone deaf and unethical.

~~~
chopin
If I'd pay a hit-man to kill a donor I wouldn't get away with it, despite the
urgency. If I knowingly visit a country who kills people for donation I am an
accomplice. Where I come from this has the same term as the deed itself.

Outside being attacked you can't kill people for self-preservation.

------
csense
Is this not a forbidden topic of discussion on HN?

When I brought it up a few months ago, I got flagged, downvoted, and lectured
by a mod [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20032085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20032085)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
There are 168 hours in a week, and there appear to only be two moderators. So
there are probably large windows of time during which various forbidden topics
can make their way to the front page.

Having said that, I find HN to be enjoyable because there _aren 't_ many
political or religious discussions here. Presumably there are many subreddits
for topics like these (I say presumably because I spend almost no time on
reddit).

